# Red-headed babies?



## CuriousLion (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm just curious if anyone has had a baby with red hair and if they kept that color into later years. I mean, I was born with brown hair, it fell out and grew in blonde and then turned back to brown when I was 4, and now it's auburn. (And gray! hahaha) DS was born with strawberry blonde hair and now it's a bit darker at 9 months. But he has blonde eyebrows and brown lashes...so I'm confused. hahaha. There hasn't been a redhead born in the family since my grandmother and she can't remember if her hair changed over the years. So, I'm just wondering what's happened with other babies who were born with red hair. Did they keep their color or turn darker? If their color did change were their eyebrows or eyelashes an indicator?


----------



## Erin11 (Jul 10, 2005)

Both my girls were born with slightly reddish hair. They def. take after my DP, as he has beautiful auburn hair. Their hair is pretty dark right now, but starting to lighten. I hope they keep their daddy's hair







I always had really really light blonde hair, it never changed colors. My dp's hair was brown, blonde, red and now auburn.


----------



## madhurima (Mar 29, 2005)

dd was born with georgous strawberry hair. 4 years later it is blond with strawberry undertones. only visable to me. I think the sun bleached them out. She has pale sensitive skin, the beginning of freckles, and light blue eyes. All the coloring of a red head, so I hope that it comes back eventually! one of my mom's cousins has said that she has the exact coloring of my mom's grandmother, as no one else on either side of our family has red hair and blue eyes!!!!


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

DS was born with blonde hair that changed to strawberry blonde when he was 1 and his hair started really growing in. It's still strawberry blonde and he's 5.


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't know what'll happen, but right now he's got red hair with blonde highlights and red eyebrows. I hope he'll keep them,







Oh, and he has blue eyes.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

dh and i are both dark haired and brown eyed, so imagine our surprise when our little pie popped out with beautiful auburn hair! her eyelashes are auburn and her eyebrows are barely visible with a reddish tinge. her eyes are somewhere between aqua and green, not sure where they are going yet.

sometimes her hair looks brown, other times blood red, depends a lot on the light source. i hope she keeps her hair colour *fingers crossed*


----------



## zaner'smama (Dec 12, 2005)

We have a little red head who will be a year next week.








He doesn't have a lot of hair yet, but the color hasn't changed since birth. His eyebrows are reddish too. I sure hope the red stays!
My hair has red highlights (but is mostly brown) and my husband's is dark brown. We have several other family members with red hair though.
~Betsy


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Well, strawberry blonde anyways. Ds is now 3-1/2 years and dd is 10-1/2 months. Some of their hair fell out but it grew back in the same colour. Their hair colour is identical to each others and identical to mine now. But as a child I had really red hair and over the years it faded to a strawberry blonde. I'm hoping they both keep the strawberry blonde locks!


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

My 4 1/2 year old dd has red hair. SHe was born with it. There are redheads in both mine and dh's families so I would be shocked if it went away.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

My DS1 was a baldy, well he had fuzz LOL and it was red fuzz, well more like a orangie red but still red I guess. He is now 5yo and it is still red, so are his eybrows and eye lashes. I wish I had a dollar for every time and old lady had commented on his beautiful red hair, I would be rich LOL. DS2 is a baldy as well, again he has fuzz he is 6 months and it looks like it could be blond, light brown or strawberry blond depends on the lighting, so im excited to see what his hair colour will be.


----------



## malachi's_mommy (Mar 18, 2006)

my sweetie was born with a head full of dark brown hair. He's kept most of it but it's now a light brown inside and in the sunlight it looks red. His eye brows are red and he has green blue eyes at the moment. He's only 19wks but i hope they stay that way. My hubby and i both have brown hair i have ble eyes and his are brown.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

I was born bald, but my hair came in when i was around 1, red, and has been carrott colored since....


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I think the ethnic root of the red hair has a lot to do with it. Irish red hair I believe stays red, though it may darken. I have/had Czech red hair - I had very red hair as a child and teenager, but it's darkened over my entire life and now it's mostly brown/auburn with red highlights in the sun.

I didn't mention my baby since she has daddy's Irish dark hair, not my Czech red hair.


----------



## CuriousLion (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, I guess everyone is different! Ah there's just no way to predict it. Wish I could though.







I was really surprised that DS is a redhead. When he was born the first thing anyone said was "Look at that strawberry blonde hair!" And I was like, "What?!" lol! As I said, there hadn't been a redhead born in the family for generations. It's amazing how it can skip so many generations. My grandmother thought that no one was ever going to get her red hair.

But DS's hair is so weird...I don't even know what to call it really...all I know is it fits in the category of redhead. I've never seen his haircolor before! But DH & I are such mutts who could predict what traits would show up? lol! Heredity is so amazing. DS is such a mixture of traits from many people on both sides that he doesn't really look like DH or I. I can sit there and say, "You have your grandpa's cleft chin, and your papa's lips, and your mama's eyes...but where did you get that weird hair?!" lol! (I miss the laughing smiley!)


----------



## red'smama (Jan 23, 2006)

As you might guess from my user name, my son's hair is red! It's a really, really bright red, too, not just the red highlights-in-the-sunshine red hair! Our first indication that he would be a redhead was when his eyebrows came in red. It's no huge surprise, though. My hair is red with blonde highlights, and both of my parents and one of my brothers has red hair. My husband's father and grandfather both had red hair, too! Our poor child didn't stand a chance against those odds!

Oh, and my mom tells me that my OTHER brother (now a dirty blonde) had red hair until he was about 1 year old. She claims that he spent a summer in the sun, and it forever changed his hair color. Who knows?

I wanted to add that my own hair didn't grow in until I was close to 2 years old! I have always had red hair, but it gets lighter in the summer. My eyebrows and lashes are a very light blonde. My mom says that I have always had this coloring.


----------



## nikisager (Oct 25, 2005)

My 4 yo ds was born with bright red hair, it is still very red, but just not as bright... I am a strawberry blonde and my dh is dark brown almost black hair, but 2 of his sisters have very very red hair so he must have gotten it from him somehow...


----------



## travelinmom (Feb 19, 2006)

My ds was born with dark brown hair, as were the rest of my children. But his has slowly turned red. Kind of strawberry blond with blond eyebrows. I have just brown hair and dh has almost black hair. But his grandpa had brick red hair, funny, none of his children had red hair but he has a few grandchildren, and great grandchildren with red hair.


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't have a red-headed kid, but I was born with shocking red hair and have stayed that way. It'll get lighter in the summer and darker in the winter, but it's definitely RED.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

My sis was born blonde then strawberry now red.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CuriousLion*
I'm just curious if anyone has had a baby with red hair and if they kept that color into later years. I mean, I was born with brown hair, it fell out and grew in blonde and then turned back to brown when I was 4, and now it's auburn. (And gray! hahaha) DS was born with strawberry blonde hair and now it's a bit darker at 9 months. But he has blonde eyebrows and brown lashes...so I'm confused. hahaha. There hasn't been a redhead born in the family since my grandmother and she can't remember if her hair changed over the years. So, I'm just wondering what's happened with other babies who were born with red hair. Did they keep their color or turn darker? If their color did change were their eyebrows or eyelashes an indicator?

My oldest daughter was born with a head full of flaming red hair. People from all over the hospital came to the nursery just to see it because all the nurses were talking about how much and how red it was. She is now 9, and though it is a bit lighter, she is still a red head!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I was bornn with a head full of very red hair. It is still red. It lightens in the summer when I'm outside a lot. And darkens in the winter when there's not as much sun. But it pretty much is the same color it was since the day I was born. It is said that my paternal grandfather had red hair but everybody only remembers his hair being gray and all the pics of him are black and white. My eyebrows are blonde-it doesn't even look like I have any. My eyelashes are visible but I'm not sure what exactly the color is.


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

I have no idea but I'm also curious to see what happens with DS's hair. He was born a reddish-strawberry blonde (does that make sense? It was more red than SB), but it just keeps getting redder as he gets older (he's 14.5 months now). He has blond lashes and red brows.

DH was born with strawberry blonde hair (lighter than DS's when he was born), it turned kinda red until he was 3 (nowhere near as red as DS's though), and then it turned blonde, then brown. His facial hair is still pretty red.

But there is lots of red hair in both of our families, so DS might just get enough red genes to keep it.

I hoped my whole pregnancy that I would have a red-headed baby. When DS was crowning, the midwife told me he had the same color hair as DH's beard and I was like "whoo-hoo!"


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

i was born with red fuzz, red eyebrows and lashes. still that way today, never changed.

my new daughter has reddish hair. i am dying to see how it turns out! i hope it's at least a little red.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I was born with strawberry red hair and it's darkened over the years. Now it's auburn. But it's always been a shade of red, never any other color unless I dyed it


----------

